# Dota 2 FPS Probleme



## circoloco696 (6. Dezember 2014)

Hallo !

Ich habe Probleme bei Dota 2 mit der Bildrate... Eigentlich dachte ich, das Spiel ist nicht so Hardwarehungrig und ich könnte 120 Fps locker halten (Monitor Asus ROG Swift, System siehe Signatur)  . 

Das Spiel läuft bei mir auf 2550x1440 mit Max Details. G-Sync ist an.

die 120 Fps bekomme ich auch(mehr FPS lässt das Spiel nicht zu) , aber wenn es in Teamfights geht dann Droppt die FPS Rate ab und zu unter 60 . 

Die Gtx970 langweilt sich dabei bei unter 40% Auslastung, mein Cpu geht ab und zu kurzzeitig auf 60% auslastung (gesamt). 

Somit dürfte da ja noch Luft nach oben sein ? Mir kommt es vor als ob mein Pc irgendwie auf Halbgas läuft wenn Leistung gebraucht wird.

Woran könnte das noch liegen ? Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar !


----------



## Sueff81 (6. Dezember 2014)

Meine erste Vermutung wäre, dass die CPU zu lahm wäre, da das Spiel nicht auf 6 Kerne skaliert (was sehr wenige Spiele tun). Da sagen die 60% Gesamtauslastung auch nicht viel. Musst die mal die einzelnen Kerne anschauen.


----------



## circoloco696 (6. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe mal nebenbei Die einzelnen Kerne geloggt... ab und zu gehen alle gleichmäßig hoch, ab und zu ein einzelner bis ca 80%, und ab und zu zwei gleichzeitig bis ca 70% .... da müsste ja noch ein bisschen luft sein oder ?


----------

